# i need and advice please



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello everybody im a peruvian guy, my name is gustavo, im 20.
well i have 1 question, well here in Peru there are 2 good culinary schools, le cordon bleu wherer the course lasts 3 years( 24 months) you learn about cook and bakery, both things. and there are other school named san ignasio, its program is about 1 year(12 months), well, i have 1 question studying in the school where you study only 1 year is a bad idea?, i want to study the short course cuz my girlfriend, an ameircan girl wants i travcel to usa, and i want to work,i wanted to know if you think its a so short studying about a 1 year( 8 hour per day and 5 days at week during 12 months), well maybe after i can study in abig school, right? a cook can study how many time he or she wants, right?thnaks a lot, muchas gracias!!!!1
gustavo


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hola, Gus. Many other people have asked the same question here -- if you look through other items on this board, you will find many answers.

My opinion is: first ask yourself what you want to learn, and what you want to do with the information and skills you learn. Then look at the schools, and talk to people there a lot, to find out which matches what you want better. And which one makes you feel more comfortable that you WILL be able to learn a lot.

How much time you spend in cooking school is not as important as how much you learn -- and that depends both on the school and on YOU.


----------



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

thanks for your answer!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks a lot!!!!!!!!


----------

